# Solved: The latest Folder Lock problem



## gabemstr

I've been working at this for nearly 4 hours so far.

I just installed Folder Lock 5.2.6 onto my laptop, and everything was running smoothly

(let me explain a little how it works. You put in your password, then a window pops up and shows your "locker" where you place files. then once you're done, you lock it up by clicking on lock and putting your password again)

I did the above steps with VERY IMPORTANT records, as I trusted the program completely (as it works fine on my flash drive). I closed folder lock. A few minutes later I decide to open it again. Once I open it, the folder is completely gone.

Now, based on the above description, people then ask how to retrieve their missing folders. I didn't spend nearly 4 hours of my time for nothing. I did my research, read practically every thread/page of this matter that I found on Google possible, and saw all the solutions people suggested.

However! I may have a very unique case. You see, I panicked, as these files are very important to me. On the folder lock folder itself, I searched the folder, and came across the documents that were in the folder! However, I saw that at the end of each extension (like .docx, .xslx, .txt, etc), there was a *e#~* at the end. So the file names ended with .xslxe#~, for example.

I was still in panic mode, not thinking clearly, and dragged out ALL of these files to my desktop, then put them in a folder called "Documents", which was the same folder name of the previous folder that disappeared.

Then I closed the window, and looked at the files. I tried opening them, and I keep getting an indication that the files can't be read or are corrupted, but I don't believe they are.

I have a fair experience of computers. I don't know how to build one, hack stuff, or do any big thing, but I know enough.
The way the files look like...it looks like they *belong somewhere* deep within folders. I don't know if you know what I mean. What I need help in, before recovering the actual files, is where to put these strange files! I need to put them back where I dragged them out from, and shouldn't have dragged them out from.

I'm sure once you see the screen shot I took, someone will be able to help me...I hope.

I do hope that someone can respond to this asap. These documents are really dear to me. I have a back up of the most recent document...but not the ones from the past 8 years.










These are all the document names, but not the actual documents! Seeing this, gives me at least a bit of hope of their recovery.

I never deleted anything. The actual folder, called "Documents", vanished from the folder lock folder!

thanks again for your help


----------



## 1002richards

Hi,
Have you tried their website "contact us" page? I'm pretty sure this is the same prog you're writing about:

http://www.newsoftwares.net/contact.html

Richard


----------



## gabemstr

thanks, yes I submitted my problem there as well and will hopefully receive a response within 24 hours.


----------



## TheOutcaste

Have you tried renaming the files to remove the characters added to the extension?
Make a *Copy* in a different folder, then change the extension back to *.xls* or *.doc*


----------



## valis

heyya outcaste, is that a birthday cake I see next to your name there? 

hope you have a great one, mon ami.


----------



## TheOutcaste

Thanks, think I'll go hide out at the DMV. Have to renew my license anyways, and it's supposed to hit 97 today. Go bask in their air conditioning.


----------



## gabemstr

Problem solved. Talked with tech support via e-mail. I will copy + paste her e-mail here.

Dear Gabe,

This review refers to the old version of Folder Lock which is no longer on sale.

To recover your data please use the procedure below:

Go to My Computer on your desktop and then run it, and the click tools menu and then click "Folder Options..." Then click the "View" tab and then select "Show hidden files and folders" option and uncheck the "Hide protected operating system files" and then go to the System directory of your Windows which is typically C:\Windows\System32 or C:\Windows\System and search for a file "windrvNT.sys" in these folders. Then delete this file "windrvNT.sys" (this is Folder Lock locking driver file) and then restart your computer to get your folders/files or drives back.

Once you've deleted this file, boot the computer again by restarting normally and you can use the computer without any problem with all your files recovered. At this moment, if you have double folders in Folder Lock, called Locker and Locked, you can delete one that is empty. But do make sure that it is empty by right clicking and clicking properties to know whether it contains any amount of files, folders or takes any space. If it is empty, delete the one you don't want. Similarly, if you previous had files locked in several places but do not show up in the unlock folders option with browse locking, then they will be recovered too.

If you are unable see your files, use the following procedure :

Go to My Computer on your desktop and then run it, and the click tools menu and then click "Folder Options..." Then click the "View" tab and then select "Show hidden files and folders" option and uncheck the "Hide protected operating system files" then run Folder Lock and enter correct password, you must now see a scrambled folder, in which you will be able to see your files.

2. If this didn't work either, then try uninstalling Folder Lock and install Folder Lock again using the setup file again in the same folder. By doing this, all your program files will be overwritten. This will not damage or remove your locked or encrypted or scrambled files so don't worry. This will only replace program files. If for some reason you are unable to uninstall, then simply install the new setup file over the old one. It is recommended highly that you download the latest version from our site http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock or click upgrade on this page if you are our past customer.

3. If you have this problem in Vista or Windows 7, try running the program Folder Lock.exe as an administrator. Right click the Folder Lock.exe file and then click run as administrator in the context menu.

4. If nothing is working well while recovering your files then you can use our recovery program, download it from http://www.newsoftwares.net/download/tools/recover/recover.exe Please copy this recover.exe in the program folder of Folder Lock if you are using Windows XP/2000/Me/NT/9x. But if you are using Windows Vista or Windows 7, copy this file in the My Documents folder. Once that is done, simply run the program, if you are using Windows Vista, make sure that you run as administrator (right click recover.exe and select run as administrator) and then enter user id and password if asked, and then click the uninstall button to first uninstall the program before recovering files. Once the program is uninstalled this way, reboot your computer.

It is important that you restart (reboot) your computer to proceed. After this, start your computer again, go to the same program folder of Folder Lock and then run recover.exe from there again. In case of Vista, go to My Documents and run the recover.exe from there. They enter your user id and password again, and then click "Recovery My Files" button.

After this process, all your missing files will be found in the folder called "Locker" in the program folder of folder Lock. Or in My Documents\Locker if you are using Windows Vista. Browse it, it contains all your missing files. For Windows Vista however, we strongly recommend you to right click the recover.exe file and choose "Run as administrator" option for assured recovery.

Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.

Have a Great Day!

Michelle Rossevelt
2010-07-09


----------

